# My new hedgehog pics



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

This is my new hedgehog, i just got him tonight. This is him! 




























That was him! It seemed to cut off some of the pic.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

He looks cute, from what I can see. But if you resize the pictures, so they are smaller, we can see all of his cuteness!!


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks here are the pics again so you can see his whole body.

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_2791.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_2781.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_2780.jpg

There he is!


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

You cant see in these pics but when i was going to ge thim the people said he was a normal colored one. He actually has some white on him. I think he is a pinto. Ill take some more pics to show you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

super cute! congrats!!!


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I tend to agree. A "pinto" is basically and spot that contains no pigment on the skin. So a pinto mark can be very small, similar to a birth mark. On his left side down by the fur line I see a clump of white quills that could definitely make him a pinto.


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some more pics. 

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... e/100_2846.

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... e/100_2835.

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq31 ... 0_2819.jpg


----------



## Du5tin Nea1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome.

Where did you get him?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

the pictures dont work it says they where deleted.


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry if some of you cant see the pics im still getting used to posting pics. I got him at steves pet store in lebanon, nh. They said he was a original but hes actually a pinto so i got him cheaper. Im lucky.lol


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

That food spikes delight???


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Im not sure what it was i dont think it was.


----------

